
Show HN: DoIt – stupid simple task management on the command line - josefdlange
https://github.com/josefdlange/doit
======
josefdlange
Largely inspired from Zach Holman's "boom" and with some inspection of the
implementation details of Ben Tappin's Python port thereof ("bam"), I whipped
this up a couple years ago and have found it useful from time to time as a
good way to keep track of tasks without breaking context of command-line work.

